# Calcium to Magnesium ratio



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

I was told the idea Ca/Mg ratio is 6.1.. Soil test show my place to be low ratio of 3.4 so I did a gypsum app 7-28-2018 will be taking another soil test soon to see results! Hope for a better ratio

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31dCWPMgMoM&t=127s


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

O_Poole said:


> I was told the idea Ca/Mg ratio is 6.1.. Soil test show my place to be low ratio of 3.4 so I did a gypsum app 7-28-2018 will be taking another soil test soon to see results! Hope for a better ratio


Nice video. I can see you used the hybrix fert. How do you think that would compare to say the new carbonx? I've entertained the thought of hybrix but I don't have a close vendor(2 hrs and would need to rent a truck) and with 30k sq feet, it's pretty pricey given that 1 bag of carbonx can cover 20k vs hybrix that would probably cover the same with 3-4 bags


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

I was really impressed with the HyR Brix's 10-9-10.. HyR Brix fertilizer is the complete package of nutrients with N-P-K..

Carbon X 24-0-4 is going to be great fertilizer I don't think it's a complete package.. No -P- very little -K no calcium but it does have it's place in turf like AMS.. I do plan to try some in 2019 to see how it works!


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

O_Poole said:


> I was really impressed with the HyR Brix's 10-9-10.. HyR Brix fertilizer is the complete package of nutrients with N-P-K..
> 
> Carbon X 24-0-4 is going to be great fertilizer I don't think it's a complete package.. No -P- very little -K no calcium but it does have it's place in turf like AMS.. I do plan to try some in 2019 to see how it works!


Well, many places have P bans. Also, P moves slowly through the soil profile and if you mulch, most of it stays there. The most deficient would be N as that moves quickly through soil. Perhaps some additional K can be supplemented periodically. Personally, I like the idea of separating NPK so you can apply whichever you need and not be stuck with overdoing P if you mostly just need N.


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> O_Poole said:
> 
> 
> > I was really impressed with the HyR Brix's 10-9-10.. HyR Brix fertilizer is the complete package of nutrients with N-P-K..
> ...


Very true sir! I do plan to give the Carbon a try in 2019.. Thanks


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

How much Calcium did you calculate that you will need to apply per thousand square feet to reach your goal?


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> How much Calcium did you calculate that you will need to apply per thousand square feet to reach your goal?


I will have to find my notes.. I have put out 20 bags of gypsum and once it drys up will apply 20 more


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Ok, Just inquisitive.


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> How much Calcium did you calculate that you will need to apply per thousand square feet to reach your goal?


Sorry @Ridgerunner I used 56 50lb bags on all 3 acres..


----------

